# Professional trainers near Fargo?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm going to want my dog FF'd next spring and am looking for a trainer near Fargo. Does anybody know of someone?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

How close is considered near?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Wally Wall. SP??

He works mainly with pointers however, and judging by your picture you have a lab. I can try and round up his number, if you are interested. His dogs are top notch. He runs GSP's and they are awsome!

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Give Chris a call if he can't he will know someone that can help you.

http://www.windsorkennels.com/


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> How close is considered near?


Like within an hour.

Would Wally Wall do a retriever? Where is he located?


----------



## labhunter_1 (Apr 22, 2006)

There is a guy in Wishek that just moved here from California that is really good trainer. Email me and I can give you his contact info.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What's the guys name out of Glyndon? We got a lab trained there maybe 15 years or so ago.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> What's the guys name out of Glyndon? We got a lab trained there maybe 15 years or so ago.


That would be ideal, can you find out the guys name for me?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Drive west on hwy 10 till the new interchange head north about 50 yards and turn into his driveway. Can't rememeber his name, we have brought our dogs there a few times to stay for the weekend. The only part that scares me about his place is it is so close to the HWY and I have heard a few storied of dogs getting out and hit.

It's up to you man.

What kind of dog? LAB??


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, she's a lab.

What new interchange? I have not been that way in quite awhile. Which road going north?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It is that road that goes inbetween 194 and hwy 10. I can't remember the number of the road. You can't miss it go East from Dillworth on HWY10 and it is the first over pass you will hit about 3 miles out of D-town.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

County road 11, the road that goes to Sabin.

You can't miss it.


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

He is Gene Christianson at Bel Air kennels between Moorhead and Glyndon on Highway10.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks alot guys!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Springer said:


> Give Chris a call if he can't he will know someone that can help you.
> 
> http://www.windsorkennels.com/


I would give Chris a call. I got my lab from him and he trained my dog as well...


----------

